# Quikrete disposal



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

Two years back I purchased some 80# bags of Quikrete for a crawl space in my basement. Got 1/3 of the job done when a relative moved in and all their belongings went into the basement for storage. During this period, the Quikrete absorbed the humidity from the basement and became rock solid.

Concrete recycling place in Gahanna won't take this product. Quikrete location on Huntley doesn't have a crusher. 

Does anyone know where I might be able to get rid of 17 (80#) bags of hardened Quikrete in the Columbus area?

Anyone with an old well, sinkhole, or earthen bank they'd like to fill?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

billjaco said:


> Two years back I purchased some 80# bags of Quikrete for a crawl space in my basement. Got 1/3 of the job done when a relative moved in and all their belongings went into the basement for storage. During this period, the Quikrete absorbed the humidity from the basement and became rock solid.
> 
> Concrete recycling place in Gahanna won't take this product. Quikrete location on Huntley doesn't have a crusher.
> 
> ...


dump in alum creek lake along a nice flat sided point and then send me the gps coordinates...  i have a couple bags i need to rid of as well


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Check craigslist for "fill wanted". I know I could have used them a few years ago when I dug up and old propane tank and needed to fill the hole in.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

or you could just put them in the trash one bag a week, it is only concrete, its nothing hazardous.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Right idea, but our trash service will not take anything over 70 pds unless you call and arrange for special pick up; am not sure about your area, but might not hurt to call 1st; you might be able to get rid of them all at once that way.


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Slight thread hijack, I've heard that you can set a fencepost with dry quickcrete, and not add water, and it will pull enough water from the surrounding soil, to set. True?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

FOSR said:


> Slight thread hijack, I've heard that you can set a fencepost with dry quickcrete, and not add water, and it will pull enough water from the surrounding soil, to set. True?


but then youd still need to keep the braces up too?
id just add the H20 and forget about it.lol.

but you know what? I do like the idea of making a mini reef on the river or lake you fish most often (save the GPS cords).. its actually a good idea, youre creating habitat, is it legal?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

ezbite said:


> ....like the idea of making a mini reef on the river or lake you fish most often (save the GPS cords).. its actually a good idea, youre creating habitat, *is it legal*?


Nope it's not legal. The ODNR considers it illegal dumping or littering.
It would also be a good idea to add some sticks or timber to go along with the bags of concrete.
Night time is the right time


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

If you can get them to CJ, we DO have legal permission to sink them in the lake. They would make an excellent base for our next cement rubble/ block/ brick pile ("CC" or crayfish condo)...


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Behind speedway at westerville and Dempsey is a concrete recycling center. By the Ohio mulch.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

FOSR said:


> Slight thread hijack, I've heard that you can set a fencepost with dry quickcrete, and not add water, and it will pull enough water from the surrounding soil, to set. True?


Yes, it is true.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Dovans said:


> Yes, it is true.


I always adjust how much water I add to quickcrete depending on how wet the ground is. From no water to seemingly too much.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

93stratosfishnski said:


> dump in alum creek lake along a nice flat sided point and then send me the gps coordinates...  i have a couple bags i need to rid of as well


i second that! however if you have free delivery ill take them down here in dayton


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

FOSR said:


> Slight thread hijack, I've heard that you can set a fencepost with dry quickcrete, and not add water, and it will pull enough water from the surrounding soil, to set. True?



Done it many times. Put just a little in the hole, level the post, tamp it in, recheck that the post is level. Do this a couple of times and you will find that the post won't move ( that's why you must add a little, and check that the post is level). Then repeat adding quickcrete and tamping until you have the hole full. The dry tamped quickcrete is dense enough to hold the post, and will set from absorbing moisture.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

FOSR said:


> Slight thread hijack, I've heard that you can set a fencepost with dry quickcrete, and not add water, and it will pull enough water from the surrounding soil, to set. True?


That's how I set the posts for my deer stand...


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

quikrete being what it is...will break up pretty easy. one whack with a sledge and it will be in pieces, easily disposed of in trash or used as rip-rap along a bank. Check the MSDS sheet on it for disposal instructions


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

How do you guys think they would work for filling pot-holes in a gravel driveway???


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Take a sledge hammer and bust it up to desired size and fill the pot holes. End up being like gravel......

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks Omike!!! This thread reminded me that I have a couple of old bags sitting in the corner of the garage. Pot-hole filler now.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

As far as fence posts go....... You can get away with just adding the quickcrete to the hole and then backfilling with dirt and tamping. Just make sure you double check for level the next day or so. I did 180 posts this way with no problems and was able to run fencing the next weekend. This was done without adding any water, 10 years later and the posts are just like the day I buried them......

Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## billjaco (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks to all for the helpful suggestions!

Fuel cost would be the limiting factor in delivering to CJ or Dayton. If I lived closer, either of these options would have been great.

With all the ideas you've given, I'm sure I'll find a way to to get rid of those 17 old bags and get the 18th off my back.


----------



## fishngolf (Jul 18, 2009)

Just go 90 mph down the highway and have someone throwing them out the back of truck.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

FOSR said:


> Slight thread hijack, I've heard that you can set a fencepost with dry quickcrete, and not add water, and it will pull enough water from the surrounding soil, to set. True?


Yes, true!


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

billjaco said:


> Thanks to all for the helpful suggestions!
> 
> Fuel cost would be the limiting factor in delivering to CJ or Dayton. If I lived closer, either of these options would have been great.
> 
> With all the ideas you've given, I'm sure I'll find a way to to get rid of those 17 old bags and get the 18th off my back.


Had to laugh at that last paragraph bill....

Does quickrete go bad after it is to old and not set up? Anyone know?


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

As long as no moisture has gotten to it, it will stay good.
Sent from my DROID4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks mike.... Just curious about that.


----------

